

Developing a startup? You don't have to live in Silicon Valley - madidi707
https://nomadlist.com/

======
deepsun
Funny that weather of 37C (Dallas) is marked in green, while 20C is marked in
red. As for me, it only makes sense if I'm on vacation, but for work 21C is
the perfect non-distracting conditions. California Health Code for office
conditions says the same.

